# Potty training issues



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I have been crate training Max for a little over a month and we are having a few issues:

1) he doesn't let me know when he wants out. If I take him out he will immediately go, but he will not let me know he needs out. 

2) He only goes poo outside and pees everytime I take him out, but if he feels like it he will just pee anywhere in the house. I don't think that it is marking as it will be a full puddle. I have started taking him out more frequently, but still the same thing. 

To solve the first issue I want to get bells. The second I am not sure. I was thinking about getting some potty pads, but am unsure how to go about trying to redirect. I love the idea of covering the floor, but I do not have the floor space for that. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I would love for him to be able to use the pads incase of bad weather. Spring is coming up and we usually get alot of rain here in AR. Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

The bells sound like a good idea. I believe was Pam posted a great tip about putting a little peant butter on the bell to help teach them.

Otherwise the peeing anywhere in the house sounds like he needs less freedom. You might also want to look into belly bands, so he doesn't stain your furniture or carpet.

Maggie uses piddle pads, but will also go outside. They are great living in FL with all the rain and even just the dew on grass in the mornings.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

When is he peeing in the house? Describe the situation.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

There's some great house training/crate training tips on the HSUS site:


HSUS Crate Training


Edited to add Housetraining Tips:

HSUS Housetraining Tips


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

> When is he peeing in the house? Describe the situation.
> When he feels like it. I have been trying to pay attention to see it there is a pattern, but there doesn't seem to be one. Some times he does it right after he comes in from going potty. Some times 1 hr later. Always in a different spot, and always in the open. Not like he is favoring a specific spot in the house to go, or wanting privacy. A couple of times I have been standing right next to him. Very frustrating.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

First off I would have a urine sample checked with the vet to rule out a physical cause. 

Playing puppies can urinate every 15-20 minutes. If he is out playing, you need to be actively supervising him and taking him out often. 

Put him on a schedule for eating, playing, potty, down time, etc. This will help his body know when to expect to go to the bathroom. 

Pick either outdoors or pee pads. One or the other. You can use a pen and make it 2x3 or so with the whole bottom in pads and use that as his "potty room" if you want to do indoors. Otherwise you need to go outdoors with him.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

> First off I would have a urine sample checked with the vet to rule out a physical cause.
> 
> Playing puppies can urinate every 15-20 minutes. If he is out playing, you need to be actively supervising him and taking him out often.
> 
> ...


Vet is a good idea. 

15-20 minutes? Wow. I try to take him out about every hour. He is 18 weeks old, and he is always within a few feet of me. He only has access to the living room and the kitchen, and is with me in either one. He is always supervised, when we leave he is always in a crate. 

I will try to be more on a schedule. I know I am being kinda nit picky, but can you offer, I don't know, maybe some round about guide lines for a good schedule, I mean surely I don't need to take him out every 15-20 mins do I? I stay at home, so I am available all day to do what I need to do. I don't mean for you to give an exact schedule, just maybe some pointers that I can cater to our lives. Right now we free feed, and my husband and I have discussed this and we want to keep it that way. 

Do you not recomend doing both pee pads and outdoors? I prefer outdoors (except in bad weather). I was just thinking that maybe he could use the pads inbetween outdoor times? I do not have the room to even do a 2x3 pen. (until my house sells we are still in our starter house, only 1000 sq ft, with 5 people in it. Hopefully that will change soon.) 

I just want to say thank you very much for helping me with this. Other than this pee problem Max is perfect. My husband and I agree he is a perfect match for our family. His personality reflects everything we had wanted. Training is going really well here on the home front, and we have him to start school in a couple of weeks, just the basics, ie sit, stay, etc. I love my little guy.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If he is actively playing, yes, I would take him out every 15-20 minutes. When he is resting quietly, at his age, he could go an hour. If he's sleeping in his crate, probably 4+ hours. 

Example schedule:
get up, out to potty
take a break/hang out while mom gets dressed
feed and potty
play, potty, up for the morning
1-ish out for a potty, play time for an hour or so, potty
crate for the afternoon
4ish out for a potty, play time/hang out 
6 - dinner, potty, naptime while we eat
7 ish, out to potty and play time until bed. I pull water up about 8-9 pm, in the crate for the night at 10.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you so much. That is excatly what I was wanting. Thanks again so much for your help. I will impliment a schedule and give you an update in a few weeks. I really appreciate all the advice. I love my little boy and want what is best for him.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I would put 2 pee pads in a corner somewhere and wet one of them a bit with his pee. The next time he goes indoors just wet a spot on the pee pad. This way if he needs to pee and he's indoors he'll go where there's already some scent and use the pee pad that's next to it. Make sure you keep the pee pad in the same location. Every hour or so bring him to it to let him sniff and then use the same command words over and over so that he'll know that its "pee" time. 

My Bianca now pees on command on her pee pads. If we go out all I have to do is tell her its "bye bye time, go and pee" and she goes directly over to the pads and does her thing. If its bed time, I tell her to go pee before we climb the stairs to go to bed and she'll go on over and pee. Doesn't matter if she had to go or not. Sometimes she pees a lot and at other times its just a few drops - but she goes. 

Don't forget LOTS AND LOTS OF PRAISE AND GOODIES FOR A JOB WELL DONE! :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh...and on training for both. I do not have a problem with it. BUT, when a dog is confused, it is best to pick one and train that. Once they are consistently trained, you can add the other. Now that doesn't mean if you pick pee pads and you are playing outdoors and he goes you don't praise - do praise him for that. It will be a good starter for when you want to add that behavior to his regular potty schedule.


----------

